# Should the Bucks make a trade?



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Dez Mason and Toni Kukoc both come off the bench and produce. Along with Gadsuric, Damon Jones, and Haislip, we might have the best bench in the east, maybe the league. I believe that with Erick Strickland, and Prysbilla, we have trade bait for some future draft picks, or a budding star. Here is my list of player ratings for trade bait, 1 being the most tradable, 13 being the least

1. Prysbilla (team desperate for a big man)
2. Strickland (team needs a point, Golden State?)
3. Kukoc (expiring contract, could get a name player for the salary)
4. Smith (big man, but the Bucks have big men)
5. Jones (servicable PG, long range threat)
6. Skinner (having a breakout year, very good C)
7. Gadsuric (Energy, team wants to keep him, but a mid 1st would sent him packing)
8. Skinner (A rock in the middle, Bucks need him)
9. Thomas (Coming into his own, a good player, but that contract )
10. Haislip (Barely plays, but is primed to breakout, will be a cornerstone for the Bucks)
11. Mason (Team will build around him for many years to come)
12. Redd (20+ppg at 3mil a year means only an early lottery pick will do)
13. Ford (Simply the future of Milwaukee basketball)


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I think we should keep our core group and only try to trade Strickland and Przybilla. I don't think we could get much but a couple of 2nd rounders. I think the only reason they would trade would to get cap room and maybe go after something big in the offseason.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> 
> 6. Skinner (having a breakout year, very good C)
> 
> 8. Skinner (A rock in the middle, Bucks need him)


Since you guys have two Skinners I see the Bucks trading one of them.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Whoops. should be this:

6. Santiago


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> Whoops. should be this:
> 
> 6. Santiago


Ok, and I agree, he is having a pretty good year, I saw what he did at the Olympic Qualyfing but I didn't think he would keep it up on the NBA.


----------



## TysEdyKirkrthefuture. (Nov 19, 2003)

I don't think Mason and Redd can co-excist. I like them both but with TJ at the point this makes a team with out any good big men even smaller.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TysEdyKirkrthefuture.</b>!
> I don't think Mason and Redd can co-excist.


What?!! I don't think you know what you are talking about they are best friends. I think Mason doesn't mind coming off the bench. They are the perfect match for each other.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ostertag-fan</b>!
> Dez Mason and Toni Kukoc both come off the bench and produce. Along with Gadsuric, Damon Jones, and Haislip, we might have the best bench in the east, maybe the league. I believe that with Erick Strickland, and Prysbilla, we have trade bait for some future draft picks, or a budding star. Here is my list of player ratings for trade bait, 1 being the most tradable, 13 being the least
> 
> 1. Prysbilla (team desperate for a big man)
> ...


How are Mason, Ford and Redd on the bottom of the list? They are extremely tradeable.

Also...GS doesn't need a PG at all. They have NVE, Claxton and Avery Johnson. Don't expect to get draft picks for Pryzbilla and Strickland, and especially don't expect to get a buddy star for them.


----------



## #colonel (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: Re: Should the Bucks make a trade?*



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> How are Mason, Ford and Redd on the bottom of the list? They are extremely tradeable.


They're at the bottom of his list because they are *untradeable*. As in, the Bucks are unwilling to trade them... At least Ford and Redd are - with their great play and discount contracts...


----------



## melvinator (Dec 1, 2003)

If they traded Gadzuric, I'd remove UPN 24 and FSN from my tv. There's something about a big man that hustles that brings a tear to my eyes. He looks as if he's primed to break out.. the Bucks shouldn't even consider trading him.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I highly doubt that they will trade Gadzilla. I see him as our future PF or C.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Bucks should have traded Pryzbilla for Eddie Griffin, but now he was waived.

Hey, Rockets have 48 hours to pick his contract back, isn't it?


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

I could have seen Prys for EG but not now. Strickland could go to the Warriors but for who? Probably not someone like Dampier. Could(key word 'could') try it for Dunleavy.


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Golden State is out of the question with speedy and NVE, but maybe the Magic, Knicks, Hawks, or Indy.


----------

